# Vitamins?



## pregatlast

Can anyone recommend a multivitamin (in the UK) for a toddler and pre schooler, apart from the orange box abidec, that isn't full of sugar or sweetener?
Thanks


----------



## vaniilla

We used Floradix kindervital when ds was younger (now he's 5 he's on the regular/adult bottles) but they're not suitable until over 3, solgar U cubes are supposed to be good but again have the same minimum age. 

Most, if not all vitamins aimed at very small children will have sugar, whether naturally occurring through juices or added as an attempt to make them taste better for children.


----------



## NDH

Garden of life is an excellent range and they have kids vitamins too. I'm not sure if they're available in the UK but I'm in Australia and order mine from iherb in the US.


----------



## SandraM

The Doctor always recommends vitamins A, C and D for children between six months and five years for their growth either it could be in diet or in supplement. If your toddler is on healthy and balance, then I do not think so additional supplement is required. There brands available in the market such as Wellbaby, Wellkid and many others which you can give your toddler. But I would recommend before starting any supplement, consult with you doctor for proper understanding of the requirement.


----------

